# Banding



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I got mine from here http://www.laineeltd.com/. I think 1000 come in a bag and they're not too bad priced! They also have all the wraps and combs and everything and are good with advise if you have questions although it may take a day or two for them to reply.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I buy mine at Sally's Beauty supply. I get 250 for $1.99 (or $.99 on sale). Changing them every 3 days seems to be the magic number. I think you can go long if they are wrapped but the wrap must completely cover the band at the bottom.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I buy mine at Sally's Beauty supply. I get 250 for $1.99 (or $.99 on sale). Changing them every 3 days seems to be the magic number. I think you can go long if they are wrapped but the wrap must completely cover the band at the bottom.



_That sounds like a great price....I'm going to check this out. By saying that the wrap must completely cover the band at the bottom did you mean that the band must be over the wrap to protect the hair? Sorry, I think I was a bit confused by that one. Is there a particular size that you buy for standard poodles?_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

i wish I could see pics of this.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't have access to a video camera right now, but when the husband gets home tonight, perhaps I can make one.

Wraps don't need to be purchased. They can be made from any plastic material. I've used newspaper bags, but I think plastic table clothes cut into pieces work the best.

I band the hair at the bottom of a section with one band. Wrap the hair in plastic (I'm not good at it so none of mine are very even) and then band over plastic. 

What you want to avoid is a space of "open" hair between band and wrap. The Plastic should complete cover the initial band and all hair in a section.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

when I used to band Inca, I changed the bands about every three days but reused the wraps until they fell apart.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is really great. I thank you all for your input._


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Good link on banding; http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodleshowcoatbanding.html

Good link on banding and wrapping; http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/wrapping_and_banding_show_coats.htm

I buy all my wrapping and banding supplies from Lainee ltd


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

离开，可能坏能源鼠疫您的业务 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> 离开，可能坏能源鼠疫您的业务 !!!!!!!!!!


Ummmm, you learning a new language???? LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

thestars said:


> Good link on banding; http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodleshowcoatbanding.html
> 
> Good link on banding and wrapping; http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/wrapping_and_banding_show_coats.htm
> 
> I buy all my wrapping and banding supplies from Lainee ltd


Yep, those are the two pages I copied and pasted onto a word doc. and printed out so I could use them when I needed them. Deb may not remember, but I gave her copies of them also....ummmm... Deb, did you loose yours? LOL LOL.

Lainee ltd is a site I have on my favorites and have been looking at but was not sure about the wraps.. which size I should get. Could you suggest band size and wrap size that you use? Sure would hate to get too big or too small and waste the money.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

At their young age the 6x9 wraps work fine (you may have to fold some of it) or you can get the 6x12 and cut them in half. For bands to put over the wraps I use the #8 size bands. I like their large band holder too. Our last order was ocean blue 6x9 and turquoise 6x12 wraps with the bright yellow bands.


----------



## bucksmom (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of a video of how to wrap on the internet?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

thestars said:


> At their young age the 6x9 wraps work fine (you may have to fold some of it) or you can get the 6x12 and cut them in half. For bands to put over the wraps I use the #8 size bands. I like their large band holder too. Our last order was ocean blue 6x9 and turquoise 6x12 wraps with the bright yellow bands.


Thanks for your helpful info!  Turquoise.. one of my favorite colors!!


----------

